# The Deep Souths Oldest Rivalry



## LanierSpots (Nov 10, 2015)

Well, this game is no where as important in the big picture as some of us thought it would be earlier this year but important to the fans never the less.

What do you guys think?   Will we have a game this weekend?   Did not seem that the networks thought so.  We are playing at 11:00 cst..   Hate those games.   Makes for a early rise and drive to Auburn for me from north Georgia.  

Lets hope Auburn shows up this year and makes a game out of it.  Both teams are struggling right now on offense but the defenses seem to be waking up.  Not even sure who our quarterback will be.  I would guess it will be Jeremy Johnson but who knows.  

Good luck to you dawgs and have a safe trip to Auburn for the ones of you who will be traveling.  Look me up.


Auburn 31-24


----------



## elfiii (Nov 10, 2015)

Usually it's one or the other of us playing to spoil the other team's season but not this year. It's all about bragging rights this time.

Good luck to you War Eagles. I think you have the edge on us this year.


----------



## riprap (Nov 10, 2015)

If we can muster a little passing game we might put up a fight. Too bad this isn't more of a meaningful game for both teams.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 10, 2015)

riprap said:


> If we can muster a little passing game we might put up a fight. Too bad this isn't more of a meaningful game for both teams.



I think UGA would be better off leaning on its strong running game.  We are actually playing well against the pass right now.  Our secondary has played well and getting our pass rusher (Carl Lawson) back two weeks ago has really helped us disrupt the passing QB's

On the other hand, our front 7 is still giving up big yards on the ground.  Our lack of linebackers has helped that.  We are just weak once you get past the DLine in run support

If Sean White is ready to go this weekend, It will be interesting who Gus goes with.   Johnson played very well last weekend and the team seems to be behind him.  It may end up being more of a moral choice than who is actually the better QB.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2015)

I can't predict this game. Auburn beat a pitiful A&M team and the Dawgs beat a pitiful UK team. Who knows maybe the barn take it with home field advantage


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Nov 10, 2015)

LanierSpots said:


> I think UGA would be better off leaning on its strong running game.  We are actually playing well against the pass right now.  Our secondary has played well and getting our pass rusher (Carl Lawson) back two weeks ago has really helped us disrupt the passing QB's
> 
> On the other hand, our front 7 is still giving up big yards on the ground.  Our lack of linebackers has helped that.  We are just weak once you get past the DLine in run support
> 
> If Sean White is ready to go this weekend, It will be interesting who Gus goes with.   Johnson played very well last weekend and the team seems to be behind him.  It may end up being more of a moral choice than who is actually the better QB.



AU has the Dawgs number this year 27-10


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 10, 2015)

One of the first times in a while that nothing is riding on this one, So I will say War Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 10, 2015)

fairhope said:


> One of the first times in a while that nothing is riding on this one, So I will say War Dawgs.



yep. like the dogs in this one. 

godogs16


----------



## DSGB (Nov 10, 2015)

The series is tied 55-55-8. Auburn playing for bowl eligibility and revenge after last year's beatdown. 

It will look something like this:






Georgia wins if they don't turn the ball over.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 10, 2015)

DSGB said:


> The series is tied 55-55-8. Auburn playing for bowl eligibility and revenge after last year's beatdown.




Im not sure we are good enough to play for revenge.  


UGA has had our number but every year is different.  I have gained a little more confidence in our offense the past few weeks but there is always the Gus factor.  His play calling has a way of bringing our offense back down to a lower level.  

There will be a lot of ground and pound in this game.  I expect a lot of rushing attempts on both sides.  Neither has a very capable QB when pressured.   It may come down to the trenches which is where it should come down to.

Looking forward to it..


----------



## DSGB (Nov 10, 2015)

Hopefully, it doesn't come down to a miracle play. Is Tray Matthews playing?


----------



## elfiii (Nov 10, 2015)

LanierSpots said:


> It may come down to the trenches which is where it should come down to.
> 
> Looking forward to it..



Definitely. Who controls the LOS will determine the outcome. I like our running backs. We can keep putting fresh ones in all day. The question is can our O line open the holes? Things that make you go "Hmmm....."

Don't know if ya'll will see the Wild Dawg or not. That one may have been a one trick pony.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 10, 2015)

DSGB said:


> Hopefully, it doesn't come down to a miracle play. Is Tray Matthews playing?




Trey was out last week and I do not know his status for this week. He has really been banged up all year.  He injured his shoulder in our first game and ever since, he has played a little timid.   He has even laid back on some hits and just "tackled" guys.  That really is not his style.  You can see him protecting his shoulder.  I personally do not think it ever healed..

Yea, its usually not a good idea to be in a close game with us.  We have ways of winning those things.   Best bet is for UGA to do what they have been doing and just run us out of the stadium


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 10, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. like the dogs in this one.
> 
> godogs16




your pick says otherwise.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=856847


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2015)

LanierSpots said:


> your pick says otherwise.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=856847


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 10, 2015)

LanierSpots said:


> your pick says otherwise.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=856847



we are trying to bolster the godog16 movement.


----------



## riprap (Nov 10, 2015)

DSGB said:


> Georgia wins if they don't turn the ball over.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2015)

This game is a flip of the coin. No way to know who wins this game both teams suck!!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm thinking it will be a good game. Looking forward to it. Good luck to all .... Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2015)

A 45 point blow out by either team would not even raise my eyebrow. These games are crazy when both teams are playing good, it is an unpredictable game this year even more so.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 11, 2015)

riprap said:


> If we can muster a little passing game we might put up a fight. Too bad this isn't more of a meaningful game for both teams.




I say this is the key to win this game.


GO!!PUPPIES!!2015

GO!!DAWGS!!2016


----------



## skeeter24 (Nov 11, 2015)

UGA should be able to move the ball on the ground.  I am worried that Auburn will not have much ground game success.  May come down to special teams which is the one area where I feel like Auburn has the edge.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 11, 2015)

DSGB said:


> Hopefully, it doesn't come down to a miracle play. Is Tray Matthews playing?



Yes-- for auburn.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 11, 2015)

Auburn gonna whip that butt!

Pope richt fired in the aftermath!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 11, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Auburn gonna whip that butt!
> 
> Pope richt fired in the aftermath!



Could be.

Doubt it.


----------



## Resica (Nov 11, 2015)

Tech/ Auburn used to be the rivalry. Too bad it ended. Auburn will win this one.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 11, 2015)

westcobbdog said:


> Could be.
> 
> Doubt it.




Agree.  Unfortunately, we do not whip anyones butt anymore.   We just barely win when we do.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 12, 2015)

Biggest game of the year for the Dawgs as far as I'm concerned.
Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 12, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Biggest game of the year for the Dawgs as far as I'm concerned.
> Go Dawgs!!!!



CMR probably thinks so too.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 12, 2015)

Pruitt supposedly built his defense around smaller quicker players to stop spread offenses.  That is why UGA had so much trouble against UF last year and Alabama and UF this year, and UF just last week.  

I think the keys to this game for UGA are.
1.  They are finally figuring out how to use Godwin, Michel, and Mitchell on the field at the same time.
2.  Jeb Blazevich has been suffering from tire legs since spring, but coaches said the pep is back in his step.
3.  Jordan Jenkins is getting healthy and his injury vs UT was just as big part of the loss as Chubb's.
4.  Trent Thompson has 2 sprained ankles that kept him out vs UK and he's been moving a lot better in practice this week.

I think this will be a close game and UGA wins, or it will be a blowout and Auburn wins.  UGA 24-20.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 12, 2015)

Just wondering if there is an avatar bet on this between the fanbases here.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2015)

fairhope said:


> Just wondering if there is an avatar bet on this between the fanbases here.



Surprised the Thugs haven't started one in my absence! 

I'm IN!

UGA in a BLOODBATH!


----------



## Amoo (Nov 12, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Surprised the Thugs haven't started one in my absence!
> 
> I'm IN!
> 
> UGA in a BLOODBATH!



Knowing Browning Slayer is taking UGA in an avatar bet, makes me feel better about my pick'em choice of Auburn.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2015)

Amoo said:


> Knowing Browning Slayer is taking UGA in an avatar bet, makes me feel better about my pick'em choice of Auburn.



Never said who I was "IN" for... Just that I was "IN" for the bet! You've also yet to see who I picked in the game!

Either way, I won't have to change this Avatar!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 12, 2015)

Amoo said:


> Knowing Browning Slayer is taking UGA in an avatar bet, makes me feel better about my pick'em choice of Auburn.



Analytical Review is based on the assumption relationships tend to exist among groups of data.

Arguably you have identified a relationship among groups of data.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Arguably you have identified a relationship among groups of GON THUGS!.



Fixed it for ya!


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 12, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Pruitt supposedly built his defense around smaller quicker players to stop spread offenses.  That is why UGA had so much trouble against UF last year and Alabama and UF this year, and UF just last week.
> 
> I think the keys to this game for UGA are.
> 1.  They are finally figuring out how to use Godwin, Michel, and Mitchell on the field at the same time.
> ...




Our defense has picked it up in the last few games.   Getting Carl Lawson back was a huge boost for our DLine.  He has been a mad man.  I am not sure if Trey Matthews will play yet.  He was out last game with a nagging shoulder.   I am sure he will play if he can.    

I am more confident about Auburn on both sides of the ball than I was 4 games ago.  Both sides have improved a good bit in the last few games.   We are using more guys on offense and really spreading the ball around.   I honestly believe Jeremy Johnson will start no matter what.  Gus loves that guys or he knows where the bodies are buried.  

Should be a good game.  I hate it that its a lunch time game.  Not our best time slot but most of our games have been early this year.  Thats what happens when you play like crap.   Anyway, hopefully it is worth the ride down from Flowery Branch..


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 12, 2015)

LanierSpots said:


> Our defense has picked it up in the last few games.   Getting Carl Lawson back was a huge boost for our DLine.  He has been a mad man.  I am not sure if Trey Matthews will play yet.  He was out last game with a nagging shoulder.   I am sure he will play if he can.
> 
> I am more confident about Auburn on both sides of the ball than I was 4 games ago.  Both sides have improved a good bit in the last few games.   We are using more guys on offense and really spreading the ball around.   I honestly believe Jeremy Johnson will start no matter what.  Gus loves that guys or he knows where the bodies are buried.
> 
> Should be a good game.  I hate it that its a lunch time game.  Not our best time slot but most of our games have been early this year.  Thats what happens when you play like crap.   Anyway, hopefully it is worth the ride down from Flowery Branch..



If Auburn can pass the ball, they will blow UGA out, or if Auburn's QB can escape the pass rush, it will be a long game for UGA.


----------



## weagle (Nov 12, 2015)

As poorly as this team started the year, it's a credit to the coaches and the team leaders that they kept looking for ways to improve and to win games.

We can't salvage anything as far as the conference goes, but we can still beat UGA and then win the State Championship which is very meaningful to Auburn people.  

The Auburn/UGA game and the Iron bowl stand on their own and I think you'll see the level of intensity on the field this Saturday will reflect that.  

I sure feel better about our level of play than I did a few weeks back.  

I like our chances.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Nov 13, 2015)

The only thing that would surprise me about this game is if it were to go like the ga / mizzu game. 
Based on both teams this season I can see a close one or a blow out by either. And morning games haven't been our brightest hours in the past.
I sure wish Auburn could find a way to lay it to the dawgs and return the humiliation from last year and the fact that y'all have had our number it seams for a while.

War Eagle!


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 13, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> If Auburn can pass the ball, they will blow UGA out, or if Auburn's QB can escape the pass rush, it will be a long game for UGA.



Yea, unfortunately we do not blow anyone out anymore.  We have not had a sure win all season.   We have kind of staggered through the season like a bunch of drunks.  Up, down, up, down.

Both Sean White and Johnson can throw the ball but we have made our hay on the ground and I hope that is what he continues to do.   Its our best option.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 13, 2015)

If Auburn plays to stop the run they will win this game. That is what the past history has shown cause UGA can not throw the dang football.

Now if  our QB which ever one it may be gets slapped by the hand of God and can throw the ball this Saturday,I think UGA wins.

GO!!PUPPIES!! (lets see if we can get off the porch this Saturday)


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2015)

Sad day for sure in the Sports forum when Auburn and UGA fans are bickering back and fourth about how bad our teams and how each of our teams should lose..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 13, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sad day for sure in the Sports forum when Auburn and UGA fans are bickering back and fourth about how bad our teams and how each of our teams should lose..



As much as Auburn sucks, Uga is that much worse.



Aubbie in a rout.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> As much as Auburn sucks, Uga is that much worse.
> 
> 
> 
> Aubbie in a rout.



So after UGA beats Tech, you'll agree that FSU is EVEN WORSE than Auburn and UGA??!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 13, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sad day for sure in the Sports forum when Auburn and UGA fans are bickering back and fourth about how bad our teams and how each of our teams should lose..



its only sad if you are an barn or uga fan.   when this game has no more meaning than the one played in atl last night.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> its only sad if you are an barn or uga fan.   when this game has no more meaning than the one played in atl last night.



Pfffttttt... This game means a LOT! Win out for UGA and we play FSU in the Belk Bowl!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 13, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sad day for sure in the Sports forum when Auburn and UGA fans are bickering back and fourth about how bad our teams and how each of our teams should lose..




Some bickering.  Some discussing the game.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 13, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> So after UGA beats Tech, you'll agree that FSU is EVEN WORSE than Auburn and UGA??!



Fsu would stomp a mud hole in the Dawgs and walk it dry.


Deep down you know it...Thug poacher


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 13, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Fsu would stomp a mud hole in the Dawgs and walk it dry.
> 
> 
> Deep down you know it...Thug poacher



all of elfiiiiiiiis deer are dead or spoked off now


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 13, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> all of elfiiiiiiiis deer are dead or spoked off now






Poor Elfiii thought it was the coyotes. This whole time Slayer's been cleaning him out.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Poor Elfiii thought it was the coyotes. This whole time Slayer's been cleaning him out.



Heck, as much spotlighting as I've done they probably move during the day now!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 13, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Heck, as much spotlighting as I've done they probably move during the day now!!



lol. just bumped off two more yearlings. man its dark out here. keep hearing some ol codger hollerin in the distance.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 14, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> lol. just bumped off two more yearlings. man its dark out here. keep hearing some ol codger hollerin in the distance.



He's probably in his camper watching the debate. 


Hope you got a couple last night. Since he's hunting this weekend, I poured out corn in 2 different spots, right off the dirt road. I'm about to ride around his place and shoot one.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 14, 2015)

yep. he hollered at me last night. but i got out with 2 yearling does.


----------

